# HIP HIP Hooray!!!



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

My boy Alta-Tollhaus Gavin had his hips and elbows xrayed, his elbows were normal and his hips were EXCELLENT!! He is going to Germany
so unfortunately he will only get an A-Normal, but he would get an excellent rating with OFA!!


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

Congrats!! What a weight off your shoulder  How old is he? I here people say do it at 1 and some people say 2!


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Lesley1905 said:


> Congrats!! What a weight off your shoulder  How old is he? I here people say do it at 1 and some people say 2!



Gavin is 18 months old.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Lesley1905 said:


> Congrats!! What a weight off your shoulder  How old is he? I here people say do it at 1 and some people say 2!


The OFA won't give you a hip rating until your dog is 24 months. You can get prelims done before that, but you won't get an official OFA rating until 24 months.


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

Ohhhh! Ok thanks everyone!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

congrats !!!


----------



## 24kgsd (Aug 26, 2005)

Man are those hips beautiful! i should have taken a picture but was in such a big hurry to get them in the mail I didn't think about it. 

He is too young to get a permanent number from OFA but as they are now they would get an OFA excellent. Based on Dr. Mostosky's opinion ( my husband) and a board certified DVM radiologist. 

Congratulations Lorie!!! Gavin is an awesome dog.


----------



## 24kgsd (Aug 26, 2005)

The A-Stamp is done after 1 year. Gavin needs his A-Stamp for his Korung. After he turns two he will be x-rayed again for his permanent OFA numbers.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

What a great relief eh?!

Congrats on the hips/elbows!


----------

